# New ac installed but condensation pan has standing water



## Homehandman (Jul 13, 2021)

My new ac is in and when I went to check it out I saw that condensation pan has 3/4” of standing water. Appears as if the drain is too high and only drains once deeper than 3/4”. This seems wrong to me. If pan fails the gallons of water sitting in pan will leak into my home from attic. Pans leak sooner or later. My common sense says it should be at lowest part of pan, thoughts?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please visit our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

